# Fixed a minor problem with my cheapo plastic blast gate



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I only have two things hooked up to the DC, saw and planer so I have a small 2.5" hose running off the main saw hose with a Y. The blast gate never quite closed all the way so the bottom of the saw would fill up with dust quickly.. An empty glue bottle is a perfect fit for the hose that attaches to the planer..Now I get a great deal of suction I never was able to get between the saw and DC. MAN! The DC really sucks now.. I was going to buy a new blast gate, but an empty bottle is a really cheap solution.. 
I'll still get dust under the saw, but hopefully not as much. At least it's a whole lot easier to climb down on my hands and knees to clean it out with better suction.. Yeah..before you go whole hog on hands and knees and suction jokes..I beat you to it..


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Did you take some pictures of the fix? I don't quite get what you accomplished.

No jokes about the other stuff from me. Brother-n-law was gay (passed from lymphoma a few years ago) and he was one of the best people I've ever known.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Glue bottle is the same size as the exhaust for the planer.. The Y and blast gate under the table along with all the mess. I've done quite a bit of sawing the past few days and there's very little sawdust in the saw base now.. Less crawling around come cleanup day. 
As for the last part I have 3 grandkids who are either gay or some other odd acronym I don't quite understand, but I love them all to pieces.
I grew up with all the lousy jokes and slurs.. It's a bit tough to draw the lines every time. I have zero qualms with gay people whatsoever.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

allpurpose said:


> I've done quite a bit of sawing the past few days and there's very little sawdust in the saw base now..


Glad to hear you are feeling up to shop time again.

Your shop photos make me feel better about my shop. I'm closer to your style than clean freak @Tony B 's.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Ah, I see that you're using the bottle as a plug. I thought you'd made some kind of adapter.


----------

